# April 2016 References



## TWJ PE (Apr 20, 2016)

What did you take? What did you use? What do you wish you packed?


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 22, 2016)

Alright, I just unpacked my suitcase from last week.

Casio FX-115ES Plus

*Bolded* reference = used during the exam.

Here's what I had:
*Power Electronics (Rashid)* -- side note: this is the book I used in college, I think it sucks.
Ugly's 2014
*Electric Machinery Fundamentals (Chapman)
Electric Power Distribution System Engineering (Gonen)*
Spin-Up Practice Problems (Lanza)
*Power System Analysis and Design (Glover)*
NCEES PE Power Practice Exam
Complex Imaginary Complete Set
*Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing The Power PE (Graffeo)
NEC 2014*
The Art &amp; Science of Protective Relaying (Mason)
*NFPA 70E
NESC 2012
School of PE's Power Notes*
School of PE's Workshop Problems
*Reliability Engineering Principles (Barringer &amp; Associates)*
*Electric Rates handout*
Grounding Protection (IEEE)
*Short Circuit ABC
Fault Current Calculation (Jaffari)*
Resistance Grounding System Basic (Seal)
*Paralleling Transformers (Square D)*
NEMA Enclosure Types
Circuit Breaker Myths (Goudson et al.)
UPS (Schneider Electric)
Ground Resistance Testing (Fluke)
Insulation Testing (Megger)
Application &amp; Selection of Lightning Arrestors (Pryor)
*NEMA Application Guide for AC Adjustable Speed Drive Systems
FE Reference Manual (e.g. Economic and Electrical sections)*


----------



## Endurozw (Apr 25, 2016)

Without going into crazy specifics, the above list seems pretty good based on my experience.


----------



## Endurozw (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry forgot to add my books:

School of PE Notes (Used often)

Camara - Power reference.....useless

I am greatly annoyed that I wasted over $100 on the Camara book. I think it would be great to sit down and read on a topic, but for the test it was a waste of time and money.


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 25, 2016)

That's it... you didn't have a copy of NEC?


----------



## TWJ PE (May 4, 2016)

Forgot... *Tom Henry's Key Word Index*.

By the way, for $20...this easily gives you the most bang for your buck.


----------

